# Pile up on the couch...



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Usually occupied by 2 dogs, but they decided to mix it up a bit!! 







A bit cozy here! (Angel, closest to window, TJ, and Turbo)







Hey, did someone order a pizza?







Indie feels that the dog bed is a better option! 






Jasmine decided the coffee table was a good option.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Dog on coffee table - that's funny :rofl:

They're all beautiful.


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

on the coffee table!!!! hilarious! what a goofball.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

ncgsdmom said:


> Jasmine decided the coffee table was a good option.



Thanks for sharing V. I love them all but have been waiting a while to see a shot of Jasmine on the coffee table. Silly girl. :thumbup:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

conference on the couch


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AHAHAHAH They are so cute!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like my house :rofl:


----------

